# Seite wurde nicht gefunden?



## Shorty1968 (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe über FTP meine Backup Dateien hochgeladen und wen ich nun meine Seite aufrufe bekomme ich.

Seite wurde nicht gefunden

Die Verbindung mit dem Server schnaepchenpiet.eu schlug fehl.

Falls die Adresse korrekt ist, können Sie noch Folgendes versuchen:

    Die Seite später noch einmal aufrufen.
    Die Netzwerkverbindung überprüfen.
    Falls der Computer sich hinter einer Firewall befindet, überprüfen Sie bitte, ob Firefox der Internetzugriff erlaubt wurde.

Was ist da los wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2020)

Hi,
die Frage wird Dir niemand beantworten können.
Vielleicht hast Du ein Problem mit dem eingetragenen DNS.
Bei welchem Hoster bist Du den? Und hast Du Die Domain selbst eingetragen oder wurde das vom Hoster übernommen?


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Februar 2020)

Hi,
Ein DNS Problem kann ich ausschliessen,ich habe auf dem selben server noch eine Domain mit der lief alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2020)

Man kann nicht von einer Domain auf andere schließen da für jede Domain die A, AA, AAA-Records etc. einzeln eingestellt werden.
Aber nochmal die Frage was ist das für ein Hosting? Managed Du selbst einen Server oder ist das ein Webhostingserver?

Grüße


----------



## Shorty1968 (15. Februar 2020)

Ich Manage selber einen vServer und die Einstellungen fü A,AA und AAA stimmen,aber ich muss dazu sagen es gibt mit dem SSH zugang der Kunden auch ein Problem wen sie sich per FTP zu den seiten verbinden haben sie Root zugriff.Die SSH Zugriff steht auf bin/bash


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2020)

liegt das Problem eventuell beim SSL Zertifikat?
Ist der richtige DNS eingestellt?
Bzgl.FTP, das hört sich für mich eher nach nem falschen Rechtemanagment an. Würde dort nochmal die Rechte neu setzen für den Kunden respektive Seine Gruppe.

Das Debugging bei dem Fehler ist echt schwer. Weil er so unspezifisch ist.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Ja ich denke auch das es ein Rechte Problem ist,ich weiss nur nicht warum ich habe nichts geändert und beim einen geht es wie es soll und beim anderen nicht.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich noch mal alles neu mache?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2020)

Mmh kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ist halt viel Arbeit.
Aber schreib Dir dann vielleicht alle Einstellungen mal auf.
In der Regel ist eine Kleinigkeit welche das ganze System killt. Ich hab letztens mit ner Domain-Weiterleitung eine Endlosschleife produziert und kam nicht dahinter was ich falsch gemacht hab.

Also ich denke schaden tuts nicht, aber kommt halt auch drauf an wieviele Projekte über den Server laufen.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Es laufen eigentlich 4 Domains über den Server,was ich nicht verstehe bei Zwei geht alles wie es soll und die anderen Zwei Tanzen aus der Reihe obwohl alle Einstellungen gleich sind.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Es scheint bei einer Domain Tatsächlich ein DNS Problem zu geben,aber warum nur bei der einen und was genau ist das Problem,wie kann ich es beheben?


----------



## Technipion (16. Februar 2020)

Ist die Domain vielleicht so sehr frisch? Weil erfahrungsgemäß dauert es bis zu 48 Stunden, bis die neu registrierte Domain mit allen DNS-Servern auf der Welt synchronisiert ist.


----------



## ComFreek (16. Februar 2020)

Versuch mal eine HTTP-Anfrage an deinen Server zu schicken mit der IP, die via DNS Einstellungen zu deiner Domain korrespondiert, und mit einem Host-Header, der deine Domain enthält. Bekommst du dann eine Antwort?

Das geht viel einfacher, wenn du bei deinem lokalen System einfach die hosts-Datei änderst und deine Domain auf die IP verweisen lässt. Du simulierst hiermit ungefähr einen DNS-Eintrag. Nachdem du die hosts-Datei geändert hast, versuch nochmals deine Domain via Browser aufzurufen.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Nein es ist keine Frische Domain ,wen ich sie in Plesk erstelle sagt mir Plesk das sie über eine Falsche IP im DNS läuft,ich habe sie bei Checkdomain und alle IPs geprüft es wird überall die richtige angezeigt.

Kann es eventuell etwas damit zutun habe das ich auf meinem Server über das CP nur Debian9 minimal Installieren kann,leider weiss ich nicht wie ich vin minimla auf Full upgraden kann.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (16. Februar 2020)

Die Domain steht definitiv in keinem DNS-Server, ein ping auf die Domainschlägt fehl.


> Ping-Anforderung konnte Host "www.schnaepchenpiet.eu" nicht finden.





Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich Manage selber einen vServer


Das sollte man nur tun, wenn man sich mit der Materie wirklich auskennt, und das scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein. Daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen, einen Fachmann zu suchen, der sich das mal ansieht.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die DNS Einstellungen nun hin bekommen nun passt das,was nun noch aussteht ist der FTP Zugriff bei Zwei Domainen wen man den macht kann man auch auf Root dateien zugreifen die FTP SSH Einstellung steht auf bin/bash

Wie kann ich das einschränken das der Zugriff erst bei *httpdocs *beginnt?

Was ich nicht verstehe das es nur bei Zwei Domains ist,die anderen Zwei hatten gleich die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Niemand eine idee warum das so ist?


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (16. Februar 2020)

Wenn du Plesk benutzt und dein FTP-Zugang auf Root-Dateien Zugriff hat, dann ist dein Plesk schon zerschossen, so etwas gibt es für Domains nicht. Ich wiederhole mich:


> Daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen, einen Fachmann zu suchen, der sich das mal ansieht.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Aber wie kann es sein das es bei jeder Neu Installation von Plesk auftaucht,egal welche variante ich nehme?


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (16. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Ich kenne das so auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Shorty1968 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich auch nicht und ich habe nun schon verschiedene Quellen versucht der Fehler kommt immer wider.


----------



## Shorty1968 (17. Februar 2020)

Erledigt nach dem ich SSH-Key installiert habe geht es wie es soll.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (17. Februar 2020)

Du solltest trotzdem einen Fachmann auf den Server schauen lassen, denn wenn du bei der Konfiguration etwas falsch gemacht hast, ist die Kiste ruckzuck ein Opfer von erfolgreichen Angriffen. Server, und sei es auch nur ein vServer, gehören in die Hände von Fachleuten und nicht von Amateuren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2020)

@m.scatello grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Aber wie soll man Fachman werden wenn man nicht anfängt und Fehler macht?
Programmieren lernst Du ja auch nicht so aus dem Stehgreif weil Du möglichst viele Bücher gelesen hast.
Sondern weil Du viele viele Fehler beim Programmieren machst und aus diesen lernst.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (19. Februar 2020)

@Jan-Frederik Stieler 
Du kannst beim Programmieren Fehler machen, so viel du willst, aber doch nicht auf einem Server, der im Netz erreichbar ist. Wenn die Kiste als Spamschleuder missbraucht wird, dann hast du die A-Karte gezogen oder noch schlimmer, die Kiste wird als Parkplatz für illegale Dinge benutzt. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn du einem 16 Jährigen einen Porsche hinstellst und sagst, er soll mal richtig Gas geben.


----------



## Technipion (19. Februar 2020)

m.scatello hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Kiste als Spamschleuder missbraucht wird, dann hast du die A-Karte gezogen oder noch schlimmer, die Kiste wird als Parkplatz für illegale Dinge benutzt.


An der Stelle sei auch nochmal erwähnt, dass *DU* für alles was auf deinem Server passiert *haftest*. Auch wenn ein Dritter sich Zugriff verschafft hat und irgendwas ohne dein Wissen anstellt.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Programmieren lernst Du ja auch nicht so aus dem Stehgreif weil Du möglichst viele Bücher gelesen hast.
> Sondern weil Du viele viele Fehler beim Programmieren machst und aus diesen lernst.


Bei den Büchern die ich mir gekauft habe, wurde immer direkt auf mögliche Fettnäpfchen hingewiesen. Da muss man halt etwas auf die Qualität der Bücher achten, was aber angesichts der Rezensionen auf modernen Seiten kein Problem sein sollte.
Sprich: Ein gutes Buch über eigene Linux-Server wird wohl die ersten 5-7 Kapitel ausschließlich mit dem Setup und Absichern verbringen!

Gruß Technipion


----------

